# What's it take to be a foster household?



## Gibby411 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hubby and I are thinking about potentially fostering an English mastiff. We are vet comfortable with the mastiff breed, we tried adopting a lab and that was just an epic fail very scary. Can you give me some insight into what all goes into it. From vet care to finding them a home. We curently have a 5yo bullmastiff (f) and a 5mo GSD (m) both fixed and a 3.5yo daughter. I know a safe and loving environment and training. Thanks for any info and please ask me any questions that you need to know about us, to help in figuring out if we would be good for opening up our home.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Most reputable rescues will cover most if not all Basic training costs and All veterinary costs... Anything beyond that is usually left up to the foster home to cover.. However, as with everything else in life, every rescue is different as are their financial means and demands. It is best for you to consult with the rescue you are looking to foster through about their policies on this subject.

As for placing in homes: Many rescues will ask for weekly reports on the behaviors and such as to how well the dog is doing. They will then place this information in the dogs file to be reviewed by staff members and potential adopters.. Once someone shows interest and application has been pre approved (As in Staff members feel person is qualified to adopt an animal) A meet and greet is usually scheduled (sometimes foster family is involved sometimes not. Personally, I like the ones where foster families are directly involved in choosing appropriate adopters) and an evaluation is done to see if the two are compatible. Once that is done if everything is approved and confirmed it really depends on the shelter/rescue, some allow dogs to go home same day other require a Grace period where they require potential adopters to make several visits before taking dog home, while others allow dogs to go home same day on a 2 week-30 day trial period.. Again, every rescue is different and policies vary..


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Lots of patience 

If you get with a good rescue, the actual caring for the dog part is no different than having another dog of your own but only having to pay for food and option treats/toys. All medicines, vet and required items should be covered. 

You have to be willing to take the dog to adoption events and suitable places to show off the dog.

Some rescues are more proactive than others about finding homes but no matter what, you will want to put in the effort to advertise- flyers to post in pet stores/coffee shops/bookstores, going to dog friendly events wearing an "adopt me" vest or bandanna, networking on facebook with lots of photos etc.

If the dog isn't trained, you will want to work on basic obedience training and general good manners since it A)makes the dog easier to live with and B)makes the dog more adoptable

If the rescue can't or won't provide a crate, you'll need either a crate or a place to keep the foster separate from your dog when you are not there to supervise.


----------

